# How to deep condition hair with coconut oil?



## Jane20

I recently bought some organic coconut oil to deep condition my hair. I was all ready to try it when I realized that I wasn't really sure how to go about doing it. Should you apply it to dry hair or wet? Would the oil do a better job if you use a clarifying shampoo first? How much should you put on and how difficult is it to remove? Thanks ahead of time for any advice on this.


----------



## lorega

When I do a WEN oil treatment, I do it on dry hair. I'll draw up a dropper full of oil and run the point of the dropper along my scalp, in all different directions, releasing the oil as I go around. I'll do that probably 3 times, maybe 4. Then I'll comb it all through before doing a very loose twist to my hair and piling it on my head. I'll wrap my head in a microfiber turban towel, making sure none of the hair moves and accidentally gets in the part that gets twisted. If I do this at night, I'll go to bed with the turbie towel on (yeah, my hubby loves that look, not to mention the smell...lol). If I am doing the treatment during the day, I'll leave the towel on for several hours. When I'm ready to wash it all out, I use a little WEN Cucumber CC for my first cleanse because my gut tells me I need something a little more clarifying to cut through the extra oil. I'll follow up with a second cleanse of any random mixture I choose. If you are using a shampoo, I'd probably use your normal kind, but add just a little bit of clarifying one with it. You don't want to have a harsh, clarifying shampoo to strip out all the good you've tried to accomplish with the oil treatment.

In the days following your treatment, you can probably add a few drops of coconut oil to your shampoo, too, to keep the benefits going long term. My daughter does that with WEN Tea Tree oil and her WEN CC. Don't overdo it - just a few drops in the palm of your hand and mix with your shampoo.


----------



## Makeuplovers

I do it after a warm shower, because at that time the roots of your hair are all washed out and open, so the oil will give the double benefit.. so after a warm bath... i mix olive oil and coconut oil in equal amounts and add a capsule of vitamin E oil. Cut the capsule and pour out the liquid oil in my oil mixture and massage it on my scalp. After a good massage, i turn my head completely downwards, and massage again to let the oil spread to my roots. I let my hair dry and then wrap a towel or some cloth on my head for the whole night. In the normal i wash my hair, revealing super soft hair..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly

I use an organic/pure coconut oil - I tend to pre poo with the oil every other time I want to shampoo.

Typically, I  apply about 3 tablespoons of oil - completely saturate my dry hair so that all the strands are coated.

I cover my hair with plastic to help warm the oil from my scalp and to keep the oil from dripping out.

After soaking in for 3-4 hours, shampoo out (twice if the hair still feels oily), follow by conditioner.

I've also applied a small amount of coconut oil after conditioning.                      

Just don't apply too much - a few drops - or you'll end up with oily hair


----------



## marinay

I actually wondered why the Wen response when the OP was specifically asking out coconut oil conditioning too.

Then reading a later response assuming the method for Wen oil conditioning would work the same using coconut oil for conditioning, it made more sense.


----------



## americanclassic

I've occasionally deep conditioned with olive oil. I don't know about coconut oil, but I always heat up the olive oil since I've heard it works better that way. obviously it shouldn't be scalding hot, just warm.

not sure if washing your hair prior would make it that much more efficient, I'm just too lazy to wash my hair, then use oil, then wash it again. after the oil is warm enough, I massage it into my hair and scalp; don't use TOO much oil, otherwise it will be a huge pain in the butt to wash out--and what's the point of conditioning if you're going to shampoo like 10 times with harsh surfactants?

I wrap my hair in a plastic bag and chill for like half an hour, then take a shower. I've only ever done it a couple times, just out of curiosity. I think my hair was shinier afterwards? but if you don't get out all the oil, it'll be greasy :|


----------



## Ombra

It doesn't really matter, you can apply it on both dry and wet hair, I sometimes apply it to dry hair when I make hair masks, but I like to add coconut milk instead of oil in them (I found many recipes of good masks with coconut milk here in this article) But if I use coconut oil on its own I prefer to apply it on wet hair after washing it, because as was already mentioned here the roots of your hair are open and washed out, therefore the oil will be even more effective.


----------



## Kristen121

I've used coconut oil as a deep conditioning treatment. I applied it to dry hair, then put it in a braided bun and let it soak in over night (I use an old pillowcase, but it really doesn't seem to stain it much.) The next morning I wash like normal and use a light conditioner on the ends. I have really long hair (waist length), so I need a lot of conditoner/moisture on my ends, but if you had shorter hair, you may not need to condition again after washing the oil out.


----------



## MissJessicaMary

I have tried coconut oil a couple times. I put it on dry hair each time because I wanted the conditioning effects. My hair is very long, and fairly fine-stranded. Every single time I had to shampoo my hair multiple times to get it all out and to get my hair looking less than super oily. I think this has a lot to do with my hair texture. My hair is just too fine for something heavier like coconut oil. Sweet almond oil worked a lot better for my hair.


----------

